# Oral cycles?



## c_adam35 (Dec 3, 2011)

Whats up my buddys a Bizzach and wants to run a oral cycle any good ideas out there? I was thinking of just telling him hes better off with some P.Hs idk.


----------



## stone14 (Dec 13, 2011)

dbol for mass will beat all others apart from anadrol but imo more lbm from dbol


----------



## Ahrnold (Dec 13, 2011)

one of my fav oral cycles was 50 mg winny and 50 var ed for 6 weeks...but I cant recommend 2 methyls


----------



## GMO (Dec 13, 2011)

Super DMZ 2 pills ED for 4 weeks.  Then make sure he runs a solid PCT.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Dec 13, 2011)

We all know that it's not your buddy, so cut the crap.


----------



## c_adam35 (Dec 13, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> We all know that it's not your buddy, so cut the crap.


 LOL! look at your pic what do you take creatine? go run your test only homo!


----------



## c_adam35 (Dec 13, 2011)

GMO said:


> Super DMZ 2 pills ED for 4 weeks. Then make sure he runs a solid PCT.


 I was thinking somthing along those lines but i had him come over and watch me pin and now he wants some test lol


----------



## GMO (Dec 13, 2011)

c_adam35 said:


> I was thinking somthing along those lines but i had him come over and watch me pin and now he wants some test lol




Well, then he's better off anyway...

BTW AnimalHouse is my dawg, so watch your step beeyatch!


----------



## justhav2p (Dec 13, 2011)

c_adam35 said:


> I was thinking somthing along those lines but i had him come over and watch me pin and now he wants some test lol


 

mother knows best


----------



## aminoman74 (Dec 13, 2011)

I wouldnt do an only oral its hard on your liver.


----------



## sofargone561 (Dec 13, 2011)

GMO said:


> Well, then he's better off anyway...
> 
> BTW AnimalHouse is my dawg, so watch your step beeyatch!


 for really doe! should i neg him anyway? im in that mood


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Dec 13, 2011)

c_adam35 said:


> LOL! look at your pic what do you take creatine? go run your test only homo!



 I don't get it.  Was this supposed to be an insult by telling me to go run some test?  Next shots on Thursday, homo.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Dec 13, 2011)

GMO said:


> Well, then he's better off anyway...
> 
> BTW AnimalHouse is my dawg, so watch your step beeyatch!



My ninja.




sofargone561 said:


> for really doe! should i neg him anyway? im in that mood


----------



## OnPoint88 (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm contemplating a human grade oral only cycle just to see how it works for 16 weeks. This is what I am thinking, keep in mind the first 3 are not 17aa:

1. Organon Restandol 280mg 2xDay
2. Schering Proviron 50mg 2xDay
3. Schering Primobolan Ace 50mg 2x day
4. Anadrolic 50mg 2xday first 4 weeks
5. Anavar 50mg 2xDay last 4 weeks
6. HCG pre pct w/ letro on hand
7. Clomid/Nolva/Liv52/Milk Thistle/ECA/HGH PCT

Does anyone know what taking Restandol before the gym feels like? Do you get the same rush as Methyltest or DMT?


----------



## Xtroy (Jan 20, 2012)

Stats? Age, exp,diet, bla bla???


We need to know this so we can know whether to laugh at you or help you


----------



## Digitalash (Jan 20, 2012)

OnPoint88 said:


> I'm contemplating a human grade oral only cycle just to see how it works for 16 weeks. This is what I am thinking, keep in mind the first 3 are not 17aa:
> 
> 1. Organon Restandol 280mg 2xDay
> 2. Schering Proviron 50mg 2xDay
> ...


 

No idea what restandol is but I wouldn't even really consider proviron an anabolic, and too expensive to be run for just that purpose. Save that money and use it for something else IMO, same with the oral primo. You probably won't get much at that dose and you'd be spending lotss of money. The anadrol and anavar look decent but you'd be much better off running test and one or the other


----------



## OnPoint88 (Jan 20, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> No idea what restandol is but I wouldn't even really consider proviron an anabolic, and too expensive to be run for just that purpose. Save that money and use it for something else IMO, same with the oral primo. You probably won't get much at that dose and you'd be spending lotss of money. The anadrol and anavar look decent but you'd be much better off running test and one or the other



Restandol aka Andriol is Test and the Proviron is just to free up more test and works like Viagra for me so I always use it and get it cheap on my forum.


----------



## GMO (Jan 20, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> No idea what restandol is but I wouldn't even really consider proviron an anabolic, and too expensive to be run for just that purpose. Save that money and use it for something else IMO, same with the oral primo. You probably won't get much at that dose and you'd be spending lotss of money. The anadrol and anavar look decent but you'd be much better off running test and one or the other



This^^^

Are you afraind of needles or something? If you are looking to bulk, 500mg Test E weekly and 50mg of anadrol daily will blow you up.  If you are looking to cut, 500mg of Test E weekly and 80-100mg of var will get the job done.


----------



## OnPoint88 (Jan 20, 2012)

Check out my posts, I been at this for awhile and just want to experiment with something different. My question is for those who know what Restandol feels like.


----------



## Xtroy (Jan 20, 2012)

GMO, that you in your pic bro? Beastly bro


----------



## boyd.357 (Jan 20, 2012)

Andriol is nothing like methyltest. It dosn't have reliable absorbtion rate, ie one day you may absorb 60% of your dose, the next day 30%. It has a very unreliable delivery system.


----------



## KUVinny (Jan 20, 2012)

Xtroy said:


> GMO, that you in your pic bro? Beastly bro



It's Arnold...

And GMO is bigger


----------



## NPCSUPERHEAVY (Jan 20, 2012)

I have done oral only cycles plenty of times with good results. Its certainly not the best route to go but It certainly isnt pointless as some may say it is


----------



## Xtroy (Jan 21, 2012)

KUVinny said:


> It's Arnold...
> 
> And GMO is bigger



Oh lol my flat ... Ha is he now lool


----------



## senior316 (Jan 21, 2012)

*dbol dosages?*

going with this only oral thing What do you all think is any acceptable average dose for dbol...say for any intermediate 215lb fella? probly around 60mg ed or so. Reason I ask, since dbol is only active 3-4hrs what are you supposed to do with 50mg dbol tabs? Split em up or just go nuts on dosage, like 200mg ed?


----------



## KUVinny (Jan 22, 2012)

senior316 said:


> going with this only oral thing What do you all think is any acceptable average dose for dbol...say for any intermediate 215lb fella? probly around 60mg ed or so. Reason I ask, since dbol is only active 3-4hrs what are you supposed to do with 50mg dbol tabs? Split em up or just go nuts on dosage, like 200mg ed?



Please do not hijack a thread like this. Start your own. Post your stats, and experience. 

Spend time learning about these compounds. Then you would know how horrible the thought of 200mg dbol per day is.


----------



## Xtroy (Jan 22, 2012)

KUVinny said:


> Please do not hijack a thread like this. Start your own. Post your stats, and experience.
> 
> Spend time learning about these compounds. Then you would know how horrible the thought of 200mg dbol per day is.



Lol


----------



## OnPoint88 (Jan 22, 2012)

boyd.357 said:


> Andriol is nothing like methyltest. It dosn't have reliable absorbtion rate, ie one day you may absorb 60% of your dose, the next day 30%. It has a very unreliable delivery system.



Is it just the absorption rate that is nothing like methyltest or is it the affects? I imagine some people don't make sure they take it on an empty stomach and that might have something to do with the reliability but if you can feel it like other Test then I imagine you could just keep popping them until you feel right lol. I use to like methyltest until I tried pplex and that was the most euphoric steroid I've tried. I'm a nonresponder to dbol so I just get lethargic and non of the dbol mania. Would be nice if a non17aa steroid like andriol could work like that. My last few cycles I wasn't really feeling the test and I even had labs done and my test was 2900! They're posted. I should have been feeling like superman but just wasn't and I even added Tren and Mast and that helped a little but with sides. Maybe I'm just building a tolerance and need to numb up on some hgh.


----------



## senior316 (Jan 23, 2012)

KUVinny said:


> Please do not hijack a thread like this. Start your own. Post your stats, and experience.
> 
> Spend time learning about these compounds. Then you would know how horrible the thought of 200mg dbol per day is.


Didnt mean to steal anyones sunshine My last sentence was meant with sarcasm, guess I should have put "lol" with it. Again my bad.


----------



## Buff C (Jan 24, 2012)

anavar


----------



## twitch712 (Jan 25, 2012)

im with gmo super dmz is all you need


----------



## Supa Diesel G33k (Jan 25, 2012)

I agree Super dmz or methadrol extreme are both insane!!!!


----------



## the_anapolack (Feb 1, 2012)

all oral cycle = bad idea


----------



## Supa Diesel G33k (Feb 1, 2012)

Have you done any reAl oral cycles???


----------



## teezhay (Feb 1, 2012)

ANIMALHAUS said:


> I don't get it.  Was this supposed to be an insult by telling me to go run some test?  Next shots on Thursday, homo.



OP is a fucking clown. If he wants to call you out on your physique, he needs to at least upload some images of what he's accomplished for *you* to critique. It's just common sense not to give others shit when you're unwilling to put yourself on the line for the same kind of shit in return.


----------



## OnPoint88 (Feb 6, 2012)

c_adam35 said:


> Whats up my buddys a Bizzach and wants to run a oral cycle any good ideas out there? I was thinking of just telling him hes better off with some P.Hs idk.


 


stone14 said:


> dbol for mass will beat all others apart from anadrol but imo more lbm from dbol


 


Ahrnold said:


> one of my fav oral cycles was 50 mg winny and 50 var ed for 6 weeks...but I cant recommend 2 methyls


 


GMO said:


> Super DMZ 2 pills ED for 4 weeks. Then make sure he runs a solid PCT.


 


aminoman74 said:


> I wouldnt do an only oral its hard on your liver.


 


tims1 said:


> anavar


 
A lot of mixed signals here. 

1. Test should be the base of any cycle unless you want to take advantage of a low suppression steroid like Primo Depot or Var pre cycle for a couple of weeks.

2.Restandol/Andriol/Virigen/Testosterone Undecanoate is non 17aa so no liver worries, just absorption and dose worries and you can run as long as you want. I have only seen it from world-pharma, daddyroids, and naps, human grade only.

3. Proviron is another non 17aa that frees up test so IMO is a must with a test cycle. It is a mild estrogen blocker and apparently a positive affect on HPTA.

4. From there you can stack any oral you want but stuff like drol, dbol, and even stromba should be limited to 4 weeks. Stomba kills the cholesterol. Anavar and Primo Ace a little longer. DMT aka Pheraplex is also a top choice, it is a nonaromatizing Test that frees up Test and has crazy anabolic/androgenic numbers, my favorite oral pre workout.


----------



## OnPoint88 (Feb 10, 2012)

Just scored Test Undeconate - 10grams $90 , pm me for me info.


----------



## fireazm (Feb 10, 2012)

dmz


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 10, 2012)

What u guys think of the metha-drol xtreme 8 week mass stack? Worth it...? For first go


----------



## the_anapolack (Feb 11, 2012)

anything legal is legal cause it SUCKS....sorry......but i do like 2 orals..........HALO and PROVIRON.....i may run them with some test and aromasin/cialis/prami for my next rape cycle


----------



## Supa Diesel G33k (Feb 11, 2012)

Shred' metha drol extreme is great bro. You will see some awsome gains in strength and size.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 15, 2012)

ShreddedOatz said:


> What u guys think of the metha-drol xtreme 8 week mass stack? Worth it...? For first go


Metha-Drol extreme blows away most traditional steroids. Freaking horsepower in a capsule.


----------



## OnPoint88 (Feb 15, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Metha-Drol extreme blows away most traditional steroids. Freaking horsepower in a capsule.



I just may have to give it a try. What's it comparable to?


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 15, 2012)

OnPoint88 said:


> I just may have to give it a try. What's it comparable to?


Anadrol is the closest I can think of.


----------



## Ahrnold (Feb 15, 2012)

no way!  its sdrol, dymeth and 13ethyl...not even close to Anadrol... but prolly just as dangerous, stacks like that arent much


----------



## the_anapolack (Feb 15, 2012)

lol i wont believe that for a second....the 1-ad and 4-ad were good when bought powdered and dont transdermally, injected or even YUCK rectally......BUT other than that all other prohormones sucked...m-1t worked orally..........other than that i wouldnt waste my time when i can just get some good ol roids that i KNOW are gonna work for the same price.........................wake up guys.........besides the only fun orals are proviron and halo


----------



## Ahrnold (Feb 15, 2012)

what He said


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 15, 2012)

the_anapolack said:


> lol i wont believe that for a second....the 1-ad and 4-ad were good when bought powdered and dont transdermally, injected or even YUCK rectally......BUT other than that all other prohormones sucked...m-1t worked orally..........other than that i wouldnt waste my time when i can just get some good ol roids that i KNOW are gonna work for the same price.........................wake up guys.........besides the only fun orals are proviron and halo


Superdrol is a powerful steroid developed by Syntex the same company that developed Anadrol. Superdrol and Dimethazine have been proven to be more mytropic than many traditional steroids. 

Metha-drol contains both Superdrol and Dimethazne.

Metha-Drol is VERY strong.

*IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Metha-Drol Extreme*


----------



## spartan1 (Feb 15, 2012)

I personally would never recommend an oral only cycle to anyone. It is just too temporary and so hard on your system. ie. Lots of damage and very little results after you come off. But to each his/her own.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 15, 2012)

Metha-drol Extreme plus Testosterone = blow you the fuck up!


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 15, 2012)

Methadrol is my shit. If anyone doubts it, I will send you a bottle right now. All I ask is that when you start to feel like an ox, you come here and tell everyone.

My first week, FIRST WEEK on it, my incline bench went up 5 reps on my heaviest set. I can't speak for all prohormones and designers out there, but as far as Methadrol Extreme and the rest of the IML line up is concerned, their stuff is dynamite in a bottle. I would run it any day, because I know what I'm getting. IML isn't a hit and miss thing, like a lot of UGL suppliers. You're getting exactly what it says you're getting.

I guarantee that if you try it once, you'll fall in love.


----------



## Ahrnold (Feb 15, 2012)

send me bottle bigbenj!  I'm due for a spring cycle


----------



## Ahrnold (Feb 15, 2012)

Pmed


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 15, 2012)

shoot me your addy and we'll get it done.


----------



## Ahrnold (Feb 15, 2012)

done.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 15, 2012)

Time to make another believer!

...and for the record, I have nothing to gain from this, I just stand behind IML because they're a company you can actually believe in.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 15, 2012)

When do you plan on starting it?

Also, just as a heads up, the label is just a generic one, because I actually got a test bottle of it. There might be a couple of caps missing....haha

I'm going to miss this bottle. You better treat her good!


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 15, 2012)

Wheres my bottle big benj? Fuck....


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 15, 2012)

Waiting for you at IronMagLabs.com lol sorry, bro.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 15, 2012)

*IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Metha-Drol Extreme*


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 15, 2012)

Good god, man, I almost went blind!


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 15, 2012)

haha, i see that heavy...thought I would try bigbenj ....read a couple threads about it being taken off the market and reformulated....?


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 15, 2012)

I think the plan was to sell everything they have stock piled, and then come out with a reformulated product. I thought I saw mention of trying to make an even stronger product, which would be nutso.


----------



## Blergs (Feb 15, 2012)

c_adam35 said:


> Whats up my buddys a Bizzach and wants to run a oral cycle any good ideas out there? I was thinking of just telling him hes better off with some P.Hs idk.


oral only cycles with no test base is not a good idea in my op.
if he wont use a testosterone base while on cycle, even just an HRT amount, then no cycle.


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 15, 2012)

SIK! I gotta get a bottle of the ol' mdrol before I can't for a couple months then...Wanna try the current stuffs, I want to run it now but don't have the funds to get the entire stack...any way to run it correctly for cheaper?


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 15, 2012)

Safely? No.

I ran it by itself, no support supps of any kind, and no pct. I was fine, but I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Feb 15, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Safely? No.
> 
> I ran it by itself, no support supps of any kind, and no pct. I was fine, but I wouldn't recommend it.



Possible brain damage..


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 15, 2012)

You son of a bitch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 15, 2012)

Lmao!


----------



## spartan1 (Feb 15, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Methadrol is my shit. If anyone doubts it, I will send you a bottle right now. All I ask is that when you start to feel like an ox, you come here and tell everyone.
> 
> My first week, FIRST WEEK on it, my incline bench went up 5 reps on my heaviest set. I can't speak for all prohormones and designers out there, but as far as Methadrol Extreme and the rest of the IML line up is concerned, their stuff is dynamite in a bottle. I would run it any day, because I know what I'm getting. IML isn't a hit and miss thing, like a lot of UGL suppliers. You're getting exactly what it says you're getting.
> 
> I guarantee that if you try it once, you'll fall in love.



Thats a tough offer to pass up. You could send me a bottle as well I am also going to be starting a cycle around the spring time. I love feeling like an OX..


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 15, 2012)

If I had more, believe I would.

I used to be a rep for IML, but I left the team.


----------



## spartan1 (Feb 16, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> If I had more, believe I would.
> 
> I used to be a rep for IML, but I left the team.



No big deal. I may consider picking some up in the spring anyway. Sounds like a good supplement.


----------



## Ahrnold (Feb 16, 2012)

I will start in March bro...thanks again!


----------



## blergs. (Feb 16, 2012)

the_anapolack said:


> all oral cycle = bad idea


agree100%

run a test base with it.

methadrolextreme is very nice, heavyiron was nice nuff to give me some for me to run a log, about 1 year ago i think.
it was nice, but i would not use it with no test.


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 16, 2012)

Xtroy said:


> GMO, that you in your pic bro? Beastly bro


GMO perfected Arnolds Diet and workout so well you cant tell them apart.


----------



## OnPoint88 (Feb 17, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Anadrol is the closest I can think of.



wow I'm gonna have to give it a whirl.


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 17, 2012)

onpoint88 said:


> wow i'm gonna have to give it a whirl.



^^^yesssummm


----------



## rihana1 (Feb 17, 2012)

this is good post


----------

